# Traveling Wheel!



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

So I currently have a silent spinner for my girls and the love it. They all take turns and the thing is spinning 24/7. 
I have them set up in a 10 aquarium. 
The main problem I have with the wheel is that it moves everywhere! The constant running causes it to turn 90 degrees and slide throughout the tank until it is completely up against their little hut.
I find myself moving it back over to where it belongs about 4 times a day! 
Do you have any recommendations on getting it to stay put?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Attach the bottom stand to something, like a thin strong wood strip. Have it propped across the aquarium on top, under the lid. This is how I dealt with wheels and aquariums, years ago. Worked nicely.


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

ThatCertainGlow said:


> Attach the bottom stand to something, like a thin strong wood strip. Have it propped across the aquarium on top, under the lid. This is how I dealt with wheels and aquariums, years ago. Worked nicely.


Interesting, so then would the wheel be "upside down"? (trying to wrap my head around that haha


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

It's the same deal for the mice.  Wheels being round and all that. If you pick yours up, flip it so the stand is above the wheel, instead of under, you might get an easy visual.

If your lid is strong hardware cloth, you can simply wire the stand to it, or cable tie. Mine were some sort of stainless steel fine mesh, so that option was out.


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

ThatCertainGlow said:


> It's the same deal for the mice.  Wheels being round and all that. If you pick yours up, flip it so the stand is above the wheel, instead of under, you might get an easy visual.
> 
> If your lid is strong hardware cloth, you can simply wire the stand to it, or cable tie. Mine were some sort of stainless steel fine mesh, so that option was out.


Well I cleaned outhte cage today and had a ruler laying around so I tried your method, it works great! thank you so much!!!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

You could also try filling a bag with sand and tape it to the bottom. It's something I've used in cages where they tip the wheels over (I know it's not the same you're experiencing, but it could help).


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Glad you found a solution.  In my case I was going crazy with the racket and getting up to fix them. It was many aquariums, many wheels, all in my bedroom. LOL

Or should I say, my dad came up with that as a solution, and helped me. (I probably used nighttime wheel troubles as an explanation for being sleepy/clumsy at morning chores.)


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Fantasia Mousery said:


> You could also try filling a bag with sand and tape it to the bottom. It's something I've used in cages where they tip the wheels over (I know it's not the same you're experiencing, but it could help).


I used to use a mineral wheel to help weigh it down, but now my girls like to fling the thing around. They are all so weird!!


----------

